# Any inshore tournaments in September?



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

I had some friends that wanted to fish the Gulf Coast Grand Slam in September but they changes the dates. Does anybody know of any other localinshore tournements in September?


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Pirates of the Gulf, 27th and 28th.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

IFA redfish tournament out of Orange Beach. I believe the date is Sept. 13th.


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm in!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep the last stop of the redfish tour gulf coast division is sat the 13th. Should be a very competetive tournament as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Redfish Club is having an open tournament @ Hogtown Bayou September 20th. Should be a good turnout!


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Pirate on gulf Tournament you can get ticketsat Pack-n-ship, grays tackle, outcast, Tacky Jacks I have more info... Sept 26th capt meeting at grande lagoon yacht club 27-28 tounament its a blast


----------

